# Simmons steel master broadhead sharpener



## jasonp (Nov 18, 2016)

Has anyone had any experience with this sharpener? I have some Simmons heads that I need to sharpen. Thanks


----------



## trad bow (Nov 18, 2016)

There is a great tutorial by Chris already here.  Search and you should find it with no problem.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 18, 2016)

I watched a guy at a sporting goods store in Americus put a razors edge on a tiger shark with nothing but an Allen wrench. From the pack to razor sharp- with nothing but an Allen wrench!! Blew my mind.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 20, 2016)

sawtooth said:


> I watched a guy at a sporting goods store in Americus put a razors edge on a tiger shark with nothing but an Allen wrench. From the pack to razor sharp- with nothing but an Allen wrench!! Blew my mind.



A straight edge is a sharp edge. The wrench is harder steel than the head,  and he must have able to use the wrench to straighten all of the tiny wiggles out of the blade. My guess, the edge had been filed before hand too.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 20, 2016)

Oh no. No file. I watched it because I told him I didn't think it would work. Brand new from the pack, he hit it a few times with a hex key and then shaved his arm. I was corrected. In front of a group I might add.  I hesitated to use sharks in the past because I couldn't sharpen them. I'm rethinking it now. Cause if he can do it.........


----------



## peace and quiet (Nov 21, 2016)

I have a simmons sharpener. Follow directions, and it does a good job. I mean shaving hair sharp.

Call Dave (owner) and talk to him about it. Nice guy who helped me a lot.

Peace


----------



## robert carter (Nov 21, 2016)

I have killed MANY with Simmons heads using only an accusharp to sharpen them. RC


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 21, 2016)

The top edge of the side window in your truck will sharpen-polish one too. 

Dendy, the long filament in a high pressure sodium security and street light bulb will do the same thing.  I bet you know where to find one of those...


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 21, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> The top edge of the side window in your truck will sharpen-polish one too.
> 
> Dendy, the long filament in a high pressure sodium security and street light bulb will do the same thing.  I bet you know where to find one of those...



Signal 5. I've got 1 or 10 at home. I like the long ones from a 1kW HPS.


----------



## stick-n-string (Nov 26, 2016)

https://youtu.be/MtNBQoVlz80

Here is Chris's video on how he sharpens them


----------

